# So worth a look at these "blasts from the past";)



## Denise1952 (Jan 16, 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/blast_of_the_past/

You guys will go nuts for the cars alone denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh wow, I just realized he has ALL the photos labeled/named, so it tells the year of the car, and other info


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Oh wow, I just realized he has ALL the photos labeled/named, so it tells the year of the car, and other info



I posted them here..
https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/10914-Pics-From-the-50-s


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh thanks Ken, did you have to copy each separately or what?  Thank you again, hope more folks will view them, if they like that sort of thing denise


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 17, 2015)

nwlady said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/blast_of_the_past/
> 
> You guys will go nuts for the cars alone denise


Great pictures Denise!  Your link is very complete and shows the info when you move the cursor over it. A lot to look at!  Thanks!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 17, 2015)

so welcome Meanderer  I thought they were pretty neat, so many I'd never seen before


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2015)

The night Hank Williams came to town!
View attachment 13227


----------



## Steve (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Denise...
Loads of memory there......


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 20, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> The night Hank Williams came to town!
> View attachment 13227



What a GREAT video, thanks Jim


----------

